# i7 northbridge on cpu?



## hat (Jul 8, 2009)

I heard the northbridge was built into the i7 processor... if this is true, then why is there also a chipset on the motherboard? I understand the southbridge but there's still a northbridge on the board as well... like now we have the x86 and P55 is in the works.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 8, 2009)

^Like that. Pretty self-explanatory, so I won't bother.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 8, 2009)

Just the memory controller got moved from the NB to the CPU, other than that north bridge still handles FSB/bclk.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 8, 2009)

Careful. What do you mean by "i7"? (Thank you Intel marketing team! )

With "original" i7, the memory controller moved from NB to CPU die, but NB still contained the PCIe controller and one end of a QPI and other stuff. So there is still a NB and a SB.

With "original" i5, the memory controller and 16 (?) lanes of PCIe moved from NB to CPU die. A NB isnt needed anymore, so they dont call what is left the southbridge, just the chipset... which is essentially a southbridge in oldskool parlance.

But in theory, this new chipset could have an "Eastbridge" and a "Westbridge". "Eastbridge" handling the "old" southbridge stuff, and a "westbridge" handling extra PCIe lanes if someone (like ASROCK) decided to do something funky.


----------



## Binge (Jul 8, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Careful. What do you mean by "i7"? (Thank you Intel marketing team! )
> 
> With "original" i7, the memory controller moved from NB to CPU die, but NB still contained the PCIe controller and one end of a QPI and other stuff. So there is still a NB and a SB.
> 
> ...



Actually it the p55 is the chipset that has the north bridge integrated to the CPU.  The x58 chipset still has a north bridge.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 8, 2009)

x58 = "original" i7 = nehalem = socket 1366
p55 = "original" i5 = lynnfield = socket 1156

x58 http://ark.intel.com/inc/images/diagrams/diagram-16.gif
p55 http://resources.vr-zone.com//uploads/6124/p55chipsetdiagram.jpg


----------



## Binge (Jul 8, 2009)

There is no original vs new i7 thought   stop confusing the man.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 8, 2009)

You've clearly been in a cave the last month. http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-10266536-64.html

An i7 can be nehalem s1366, it can also be lynnfield s1156, and therefore what "chipset" is on an "i7" all depends...


----------



## hat (Jul 8, 2009)

So x58 which is for the i7 just has the memory controller... but p55 is going to be for i5 which has the whole northbridge on the cpu?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 8, 2009)

I refer you to my previous answer given in post#4, and the pictures linked in post#6.

Basically, YES, as you say in #9.


----------



## Binge (Jul 8, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> You've clearly been in a cave the last month. http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-10266536-64.html
> 
> An i7 can be nehalem s1366, it can also be lynnfield s1156, and therefore what "chipset" is on the die is different.



I read my source article incorrectly (http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3585), but you should really choose your words correctly.  I have not been living in a cave.  I thougth that a few 1156 chips would be compatible in the x58 chipset.  It really doesn't matter... you have a point.  There will be i7s that will work with the socket 1156 and p55 chipset.


----------



## Binge (Jul 8, 2009)

hat said:


> http://bbs.chinadaily.com.cn/attachments/month_0801/drooling_homer_MzY5CNUnEpK4.gif
> 
> So x58 which is for the i7 just has the memory controller... but p55 is going to be for i5 which has the whole northbridge on the cpu?



Well considering Lemon helped me understand intel's new branding a little more the p55 will condense the northbridge into the new i7 i5 and i3 processors, but those i7s are different than the x58 i7s.

This will also mean the p55 chips will not overclock as well as the x58 chipset.


----------



## hat (Jul 8, 2009)

How can a s1156 cpu work in a s1366 board?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 8, 2009)

YES, all you need is a hammer, some string, salt and pepper, and a mousetrap.

PLEASE tell me you are kidding!?!


----------



## hat (Jul 8, 2009)

I have no idea... re-reading Binge's post I can see why. I kinda skimmed it so... yeah... ::slowly steps away... walks faster... faster... full sprint::


----------



## btarunr (Jul 8, 2009)

hat said:


> http://bbs.chinadaily.com.cn/attachments/month_0801/drooling_homer_MzY5CNUnEpK4.gif
> 
> So x58 which is for the i7 just has the memory controller... but p55 is going to be for i5 which has the whole northbridge on the cpu?



Yup. For Lemon's sake stop using the names i7/i5. Use Bloomfield/Lynnfield instead 

Bloomfield's on-die NB has an IMC and QPI controller.

Lynnfield has two northbridges inside the package. The IMC on the CPU die, and another die that houses the PCI-E controller, and DMI interface to the P55 PCH. So in all there are two "northbridges" and one "southbridge" thrown around in both platforms, in different places.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 8, 2009)

LGA1366:
Processor has QPI and IMC.
X58 (northbridge via QPI) has the DMI to ICH10 and PCI Express controller.
ICH10 (southbridge via DMI) has SATA ports and all the other fun stuff.

LGA1156:
Processor has IMC and QPI to northbridge MMC.  Northbridge has DMI to P55 and PCI Express controller.
P55 (southbridge via DMI) has SATA ports and all the other fun stuff.

LGA1156 boards only have one chip on the motherboard while LGA1336 boards have two.  The FSB in both cases connect  the memory to the IMC.  The IMC is part of the memory hierarchy of the processor--it isn't a northbridge/separate chip.

Once the northbridge becomes monolithic with the CPU, the term northbridge will no longer apply.  It only vaguely applies now because it is an MCM on the CPU.  That is, there is still three (core, MCM northbridge, southbridge) chips but only one on the motherboard.  It's under the processor cap so arguing it still has "three chips" is pushing it.  Meh, I'm rambling.


----------

